# how long do i put a natural in the microwave



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

how long do i put a natural in the microwave to dry out ???

or is there a better way to do it?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Not long. Do it in 10-15 second bursts. Once every minute or so until it is dry.


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

thanx


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17621-drying-natural-forks/


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

10 seconds, cook until golden brown...jk


----------

